# what in the world is over clocking and how do you do it?



## bigpapi37 (Aug 4, 2008)

what in the world is it
do you do it when you play games?
is it a program you download that lets you "oc"?
thanks


----------



## havoc928 (Jul 14, 2008)

simply you squeeze out as much performance possible with your hardware.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Best place to start is the sticky at the top of this forum.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f27...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------

